# Sir Brew



## BigGuy (10/10/17)

Sir Vape just got better, the only thing better than vaping is Coffee and Food. We have it all now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BigGuy (10/10/17)

Our coffee of choice,

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## BigGuy (10/10/17)

We offer Ciabattas of epic proportions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BigGuy (10/10/17)

As well as a variety of decadent Cronuts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BigGuy (10/10/17)

And a variety of Mocktails.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (10/10/17)

BigGuy said:


> We offer Ciabattas of epic proportions.


Is that the Behemoth?! That was amazing, next up I got to try the chicken one!


----------



## BigGuy (10/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Is that the Behemoth?! That was amazing, next up I got to try the chicken one!



Yes that is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

This looks so epic @BigGuy !!
Such awesome photos

Now I know what a Cronut is.
Looks delicious

Can't wait to visit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (10/10/17)

BigGuy said:


> And a variety of Mocktails.



I feel a visit to Durbs coming on.......lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (11/10/17)

So if Cookies & Cream is your thing- pop in for our Cake of the Day or Cronuts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (13/10/17)

This is about to get smashed into my face.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy (16/10/17)

Cake of the day folks. Hhhmmm it does not look like I am going to be loosing any weight any time soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10 (16/10/17)

Really enjoyed the BarOne cake today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/10/17)

BigGuy said:


> Cake of the day folks. Hhhmmm it does not look like I am going to be loosing any weight any time soon.



That looks awesome @BigGuy !!


----------



## BigGuy (18/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (18/10/17)

BigGuy said:


>


I now have both my wife and my mother hounding me for these Cronuts!


----------



## BigGuy (19/10/17)

Well i guess you better jump to it.



Stosta said:


> I now have both my wife and my mother hounding me for these Cronuts!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (19/10/17)

One slice for you 11 slices for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

